# Jar-Datei stellt keine Datenbankverbindung her



## Java_Newb (24. Jan 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe eine GUI-Applikation erstellt, die auf eine Access-Datenbank zugreift. Wenn ich das Ganze von Eclipse aus startet, funktioniert alles wunderbar. Aber sobald ich eine runable jar-Datei erstelle, kann ich zwar alle GUI-Forumlare öffnen, sehe allerdings keine Daten aus der Datenbank. Also die Daten werden einfach nicht abgerufen.
Woran liegt das?


----------



## mihe7 (25. Jan 2020)

Ruf die Anwendung von der Befehlszeile aus auf, mittels `java -jar DeinJarFile.jar`. Dann solltest Du ein paar Exceptions bekommen, die Aufschluss darüber geben.


----------



## Java_Newb (25. Jan 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Ruf die Anwendung von der Befehlszeile aus auf, mittels `java -jar DeinJarFile.jar`. Dann solltest Du ein paar Exceptions bekommen, die Aufschluss darüber geben.



Hallo, danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Den Befehl habe ich bereits eingegeben. Meine GUI wird einfach geöffnet, ohne die Daten aus der Datenbank.
Ich habe jetzt einfach mal beim Erstellen der Runable Jar einfach mal "Copy required libraries into a sub-folder next to the generated JAR" angeklickt. Jetzt funktioniert alles tadellos.


----------



## kneitzel (25. Jan 2020)

Ohne den Code zu kennen würde ich vermuten, dass Du Exceptions abfängst ohne diese zu behandeln!

Du solltest auf keinen Fall leere catch Blöcke haben. Die sind für eine Fehlersuche tödlich. Es ist durchaus ok, dass du Fehler unterdrücken willst, aber diese haben dann zumindest irgendwo hin geschrieben zu werden. Und wenn es nur ein popeliger printStackTrace() Aufruf ist!


----------

